# Habistat Reptile Radiator or AHS Heater? Same thing?



## repti-mon (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi I'm looking into other ways to heat my viv's and to upgrade the current heat mats and bulbs in my snake tanks and future viv's.
I've read abit about AHS heaters and the Reptile Radiator, are these the same thing? Or is one better than the other?
Does anyone use them? How safe are they? And are they suitable for humid conditions? 
What are the Pro's and Con's of each unit?

Cheers
Nick


----------



## repti-mon (Aug 31, 2007)

Up Up Anyone?


----------



## iangreentree (Nov 5, 2007)

I have reptile radiator if i right in saying they only go up to a 100watts thats the one i have they are a thing panel about a inch thick seem to work fine in humid vivs but you do need to add a thermostat to it. The ahs do have stats built in to them and are imo alot better way of heating a larger viv but i have never owned one but have seen them working.


----------



## repti-mon (Aug 31, 2007)

ok well it sounds like the ahs may be better for a long term heater then to be used in small and large viv's plus a stat...no contest!
Thanks


----------



## repti-mon (Aug 31, 2007)

One more thing.....If I have an ahs heater in the viv i don't suppose i'd need a basking bulb for heat would i? But if i wanted to keep a light bulb/infra red bulb in for viewing i suppose i'd need a stat on that anyway wouldn't i?


----------



## start-up (Feb 28, 2008)

dredging up old posts cause i'm in the middle of making te same decission as how to heat the new viv. Also having built the thing i now think that some form of lighting might be a good idea after all, a visible liight only bulb shouldnt put out too much heat i woudlnt think and even if it did the stat from the heater would cut out the heater should it get too hot in there? Is that the same conclusion as you came to? Which method did you decide to go for in the end? 

M


----------

